# "Safari Blast" cotton bud AfropipsxMandala under L.E.Ds



## Polyploidal (Aug 20, 2009)

A quick blast to check photo upload and I will flesh out the details of this superb hybrid under L.E.Ds.


----------



## Polyploidal (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are the pictures of this lovely hybrid (vigour? I'll tell you).....Now under 50w integral fan fitted L.E.D U.F.Os (I can post the spectral analysis of all the lights if necessary), having been brought-on under two 45w un-fanned grow-panels. Heat is going to be an issue here (even in Southern Britain) these lights are _cool_ man. So if anyone would care to post on small coverage under-pot heating mats then please do as winter looms!! infact on low wattage heaters generally.
 The U.F.Os are tweaked to "pink" but the panels are more purple, both claim to be able to grow veg-flower (and although this is first time out for the U.F.Os the panels are certainly cabable of same).
 Note small dehumidifier.


----------



## Polyploidal (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm using "Fito's" mycorrhizae in my peat-free soil protocol with worm-castings and guano, very good results. 25ml of Organic Apple Cider Vinegar sorts out my water supply x5l (but I won't be using tap if they flouridate our water man). I'm checking heat mats et.al myself now, I'll post the trials!. These babies flower fast but last well and yeild. I've crossed her with a landrace Jaimacan sativa (a friend has three underway already) that's a pure landrace on Afropip's BlueberryxIranian landracexMandala's F1 landrace breeding stock ("Safari Mix")xlandrace Jamaican sativa. Again we'll let you know.
 Hey L.E.D users 100w of L.E.D in 0.5m is quite a storm can you say anything like that for compacts or H.I.D? 200w of L.E.D would be real power and no heat issues.


----------



## Polyploidal (Sep 4, 2009)

Now added 45w heatmat from "Suttons", I'll let you know how it goes, here shown two weeks into flower having been vegged on a frosted bathroom window-sill for two weeks, then under two 45w panels (I should have fanned them more but heat was an issue -can you believe that July-August in this country, _in an airing cupboard?!_..bbbrrrrrr....).


----------



## Trafic (Sep 7, 2009)

They look pretty good for LED's.  Keep it up.


----------



## Polyploidal (Sep 7, 2009)

Left these a bit whilst vegging (busy elsewhere I'm afraid) when they needed fanning. However re-vegging their scrawny sister (also somewhat neglected) on 24 hrs for a few weeks under one 45w panel, in my new "New Horizon" (best of commercial/retail peat-free according to "Gardener's World") compost plus worm-castings plus guano in a 12l, pics to follow.
 The heat mat is very useful, "Sutton's" are offering a horticultural thermostat too ("Bio-Green" Thermostat TR-E), which may be essential for winter use (total current wattage in the grow tent -including rechargable dehumidifier and computer fan- 150w).
 Any Hoo...


----------



## Polyploidal (Sep 10, 2009)

More....(one re-vegged alone on 24hrs)


----------



## Polyploidal (Sep 24, 2009)

more....


----------



## Polyploidal (Sep 25, 2009)

Like I said they were initially vegged _soft_ all of them (recommend intense L.E.D use from off -but still use discretion on light proximity during early seedling stage-). "Full spectrum" L.E.Ds can be placed as near as 3 inches from the plant tops.
 Strain has tendency to big buds so watch humidity (again L.E.Ds don't burn moisture)....


----------



## OldSkool (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks sweet bro! How much did the LED's set you back man?


----------



## Polyploidal (Oct 1, 2009)

The two 45ws were £110, the two 50ws were about the same. 
 They weren't treated too well as youngsters the flowerers and they are telling me so (even so the hybrid is a good one and is "pulling" for me). Note however the scrawny one having been re-vegged on 24 for three weeks, she gonna' flower nice (re-set the hormones you see).


----------



## Polyploidal (Oct 3, 2009)

Two weeks from flower the pair. 
 After 4 weeks on 24 hrs under one 45w panel I have stressed "The Bush" and am putting her into flower today. Will employ my other 45w panel as-well once I've purchased another chain!


----------



## Polyploidal (Oct 3, 2009)

Nutes Note: I'm curently using raw cow and sheep manure (filtered through muslin) in a water/comfrey solution adding: Epsom Salts, Organic Black Strap Molases and Maxicrop Organic Seaweed Solution (I now use some form of vegetable based hormone stimulator in all my liquid flowering prep). 25ml of Organic Apple Cider Vinegar sorts out 5l of our tap water nicely. Tent Humidity is still a bit high, bigger de-humidifier on purchase list! (don't tell me about top or side pocketing and venting it's all been done!)


----------



## Polyploidal (Oct 5, 2009)

Pulled the two ladies in the tent, one now re-vegging (see photo). 
 Re-vegged sister now stressed in tent (keep 'em peeled!).


----------



## Polyploidal (Oct 24, 2009)

....


----------



## Polyploidal (Oct 25, 2009)

First time re-veg following full flowering for me so it's nice to see some horns...(the new growth appears to have taken place overnight!)
 Yeah and I will have to go a little easier on the nutes, my liquid manure is (quite obviously) very strong.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice plants, looks like pretty dense growth, there. Is this your first grow with led's?
I've never heard of that strain before, is it from the safari mix, or a private breeder?


----------



## Polyploidal (Oct 29, 2009)

I bred it! From Afropips' "Fast Blast" and Mandala's "Safari Mix" ("White Hunter, Black Heart"). First FULL L.E.D only grow yes. Thus far....


----------



## Polyploidal (Nov 3, 2009)

Four weeks into re-veg, four weeks into flower (flowering time 8 weeks)....


----------



## Polyploidal (Nov 8, 2009)

Five weeks...


----------



## Polyploidal (Nov 10, 2009)

Need a warmer higher wattage heat mat that's clear. New 50w light and some spot-lights on order too (hoping to use the lower wattage mat for CO2 kit -sugar/water/yeast far cheaper than _massively_ overprized "Excellofizz"-)......


----------



## leafminer (Nov 10, 2009)

What is the internode spacing?


----------



## Polyploidal (Nov 14, 2009)

35/38ml..(or 3.5/4cm)...


----------



## Polyploidal (Nov 20, 2009)

New 65w Heat Mat giving excellent growing range temperature control and reducing humidity (note integral thermostat and heat probe)......


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2009)

How far in flowering are these pics? how far do they have to go yet?


----------



## Polyploidal (Nov 23, 2009)

The following to be taken more or less now. Re-vegger still re-vegging (again lovely job under 45w).....


----------



## Growdude (Nov 23, 2009)

Polyploidal said:
			
		

> The following to be taken more or less now. Re-vegger still re-vegging (again lovely job under 45w).....


'

So these plants are done?  did you harvest some?


----------



## Polyploidal (Nov 24, 2009)

Harvest Tomorrow. A friend has done some under H.I.D and I've had two already. Done properly she is a _very_ good smoke with real chocolatey flavour, strong, well-balanced and altogether very authentic, hash-bud  connoisseurs will love this.......


----------



## Polyploidal (May 7, 2011)

First crack at auto-flowerers and proper use of temporary "box" kit. Can it be done? Oh yes. With the addition of mylar, a 65w heat mat and a computer fan two L.E.D units make up this low-cost/low-energy indoor grow environment. Makes a perfect propagating environment too, all four were up in just over three days.


----------



## Polyploidal (May 20, 2011)

A little too hot even under the L.E.Ds for the grow mat (I lost two, I thought these seeds would be a bit "finicky" -new breeds etc.-,). I bought three more (again one on sill), currently all five are doing well with no extra heating from the mat at all.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 20, 2011)

Hey Polyploidal, if those are "GlowPanel45" LEDs, they're just using the number "45" for something other than the wattage.

I own 8 of them. They're actually 28Watts each and if you check the paperwork that came with them or their webpage, you'll see the 28Watts referred to there. They do a great job of growing MJ is kept within 4 inches *max* from the canopy and the plant is LST'd or topped to fill the entire 12" x 12" area.

I haven't used mine for flowering.


----------



## Polyploidal (May 26, 2011)

The two at the front are nearly 28 days "old" (meaning when I began propagating them from seed). There were no problems with the two new seeds at the rear, I do note though that these seeds (and auto-flowerers generally I should imagine), really need a fairly intense light regime from the "get-go", the new seedlings are currently benefiting from same (the two "sill" germinated seeds germinated, sprouted and then swiftly died).


----------



## Polyploidal (May 26, 2011)

Sunshine Systems "GlowPanel45", quote: "45W/110v". They are not "plug-and play" and need a transformer. I have used two 50w U.F.Os and these are better for smaller plants and whilst vegging so I question your assertion that the panels are only 28Watts each.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 26, 2011)

Polyploidal said:
			
		

> Sunshine Systems "GlowPanel45", quote: "45W/110v". They are not "plug-and play" and need a transformer. I have used two 50w U.F.Os and these are better for smaller plants and whilst vegging so I question your assertion that the panels are only 28Watts each.


 
They most certainly ARE plug and play. Here's how I set mine up:

1. Take from box and plug into 110v.

Done. That's about as "Plug and Play" as it gets.

No transformer needed. All of the needed electronics is built right into the panel.

Here's the information about the light, right from the web page of the company that makes them:

*shop.sunshine-systems.com/product.sc?productId=10*

"GlowPanel 45® uses only 28 Watts of power"

"no ballast required"


*Technical Specifications:*

Power: 28 watts
Voltage: 100-260v AC (US, Europe, UK, Australia, South America)
LEDs: Multi-spectrum - blended for optimal growth
Operating Temperature: -4F~+104F / -20C~+40C
Weight: 4 lbs 
Dimensions: 12.25" x 12.25" x 2.25"

-----
I don't know where you got that 45 watt quote from, but whoever it was, they have no idea what they're talking about. I've also used a "Kill-a-watt" meter to measure the wattage used and it stays between 23 and 28 watts.

Now that I mention it, where DID you get that "45watt 110v" quote from? Link?


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2011)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Done.



screw "bob the builder" and his lazy bastard pygmy from down unda rippin my grow....I want Stoney in my grow room :rofl: I just hope ICE won't get involved...would be heartbroken if Stoney was deported to an island of redheaded hot nymphomaniacs. might just curl up and die...not being able to be there with him :banana: some places in this earth men shoudn't venture alone without a chill homie and a fat doobie. 

(edit: PS been up for 24 hrs. sorry if my usual jab jokes are off today....as they say "poo" happens LOL thanks for lettin an old dawg jack a thread for a sec. 
:48: )


----------



## StoneyBud (May 26, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> screw "bob the builder" and this lazy bastard pygmy rippin my grow....I want Stoney in my grow room :rofl:


 
Hahaha, yer killin me!

My English teacher, long ago, used to scream at us when we used "done" to mean "finished". She would scream in her "finger-nails-on-the-chalk-board" whiny voice; "Your food is DONE when you have FINISHED cooking something! When a TASK is COMPLETE, you are FINISHED with it."

Everyone hated her. I can only imagine that her own Mother hated her....hehe

As you can see, her instruction didn't take with me.

Give the Pygmy some stems to chew on. It mellows the little freak out!


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2011)

there is that little crap head...he owes me a qp and 17 boxes of little debbies the slacker!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 26, 2011)

Polyploidal said:
			
		

> Harvest Tomorrow. A friend has done some under H.I.D and I've had two already. Done properly she is a _very_ good smoke with real chocolatey flavour, strong, well-balanced and altogether very authentic, hash-bud  connoisseurs will love this.......



Know that this is old ... but those are not ready ... no way jose.


----------



## Polyploidal (Jun 1, 2011)

They weren't were they? Long time ago.. anyhoo... does, "from the box it came in help?" (re: wattage). I live in the U.K and DO need a transformer. Anyhoo .. under a 50w U.F.O now (heat build up is ruling out use of the pack panel and heat mat but they're very comfy under one U.F.O -soil temp and air-temp discrepency issues are leading me to be of the opinion that side-panel heat cables may be the low-wattage answer to cold day heat loss-).


----------



## Polyploidal (Jun 1, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Know that this is old ... but those are not ready ... no way jose.


 
You realise those were "Fast Blast" "Safari Mix" crosses don't you?


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 1, 2011)

Polyploidal said:
			
		

> They weren't were they? Long time ago.. anyhoo... does, "from the box it came in help?" (re: wattage). I live in the U.K and DO need a transformer.


 
You might need an adapter to fit the supplied plug into, but you don't need a transformer. Each panel includes power circuitry that will accept any input voltage from 90 volts to 260 volts. If you hook up a transformer to it, you'll be supplying transformer power to a circuit that doesn't need one. It'll work fine, but it's unnecessary.

The attachment is a photo of the specs for the unit that is printed right on the box. You'll see clearly that the box it comes in says 28 watts. They've never even made a 45 watt version. I have seen an advertisement on another sellers site that misidentifies the panel as having 45 watts but I just checked that site and it's been changed to read 28 watts now. Perhaps that's where you saw it.

No biggie man. I just wanted to make sure that everyone understood that you don't need a transformer and the panel has 28 watts output.

The unit will operate right out of the box with any voltage of 90 volts to 260 volts and also accepts 50 or 60Hz current.

The plug that comes on it is the only problem. An adapter will be necessary for anyone who hasn't the ability to use a standard, non-grounded "old-fashioned" USA type plug. You can't cut it off and splice another suitable plug on without voiding the warranty, so for those with European type house current sockets, an adapter will be necessary.


----------



## Polyploidal (Jun 25, 2011)

Correction "adaptor". 
 "GlowPanel(r) 45"
The "specs" shown on your packaging are the same as mine until the last line which on my box read 45w/110v. I paid £110 each for mine, what did you pay for yours?


----------



## Polyploidal (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyhoo..."_Cobra; produces a single column of bud_" my Brazilian coffee beans! There seems to be a small Brazilian sativa in my grow-space!
A nutrient problem?
Yes and no, with the low evaporation rate and clay pebble use pots dehydrate slowly using a standard compost under L.E.D (so "quick-fix" liquid "nute-ing" not viable), waterlogging possible esp. with smaller plants such as "auto-flowerers". Gentled her through (still working on nute/soil mix for standard -using a recycled waste-paper worm-caste, comfrey and coir mix _now_ plus fine-ground Organic Compost from Oxfam -10g-25g/10L approx.-), I expect her to go maybe a week or two longer (12 weeks from germination to harvest).


----------



## Polyploidal (Jul 2, 2011)

Artificially carbonated water provides a good "boost" (remember Ph At Source will be much higher than actual Ph of the water in the bottle as a result of the process -use bicarbonate of soda to rebalance if used on plant after CO2 released-).


----------



## Polyploidal (Jul 12, 2011)

Nearly 10 weeks now, she's clearly going to go at least twelve......


----------



## Growdude (Jul 12, 2011)

Polyploidal said:
			
		

> Artificially carbonated water provides a good "boost" (remember Ph At Source will be much higher than actual Ph of the water in the bottle as a result of the process -use bicarbonate of soda to rebalance if used on plant after CO2 released-).


 

What?  what do you use carbonated water for?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe foliar feeding GD. I've read that it can boost co2 levels.


----------

